# Crockpot Recipes?



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Derek said:


> Anybody got any?


When did we get a recipe forum? This is the first time I have seen it.:doh:



Derek said:


> At lunch today. I put the peas, cut up ham, and a can or rotel (low sodium DF.) in and set it.


Yep, you gotta watch that sodium in tomatoes, onions, and green chilis

Derek- I have a few crock pot recipes. When I am fully awake, I will try to look a couple of them up and post for you.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

[/quote]


> when did we get a recipe forum? This is the first time i have seen it.:doh:





> when i am fully awake,


:doh::lookout:


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Honeyman:


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Crock pot Mac and Cheese:

8 oz dry elbow macaroni (2 cups)
3-4 cups shredded sharp cheddar cheese, divided
13 oz can evaporated milk
2 eggs
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp black pepper (I use more because I like pepper)
finely chopped onion to taste
1/2 tsp dry mustard

Combine all ingredients, except one cup cheese, in greased slow cooker. Sprinkle reserved cheese over top.
Cover and cook on low 3-4 hours.

---------------------
Chicken and Pasta

4 chicken breasts
1 envelope dry italian dressing mix
1/4-1/2 cup water
8 oz cream cheese
1 can cream of celery soup (you can use cream of chicken or mushroom if preferred)

Place chicken breasts in crock pot. Sprinkle dressing mix over it, and add water. Cook on high for 3-4 hours until chicken is done/ tender. Add cream cheese and soup, cook for an additional 30 min to one hour depending on your crock pot. After the soup and cream cheese have melted down, stir contents in pot together. Serve over the pasta of your choice (Angel hair is a good one to use with this).


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks DF. I will try them out!


----------

